# Nest Fronts for sale



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

I have 10 wooden nest fronts that measure 12"x24". 4 of them are brand new and the other 6 were used one season. 
I would like to sell them for $110 including shipping. Let me know if you are interested.
Thanks


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Oct 27, 2012)

*Nest box fronts*

I thought about building nest box fronts. 
Standard & custom upon request.
I am retired & very skilled (have all the tools).
Would there be a market for them?
If I sold for $ 8.00 each plus shipping.
$80.00 for 12 plus shipping.
Then I could expand to carriers & whole nest boxes
Feeder, traps etc...


----------



## Alex1988 (May 19, 2013)

Do u still have any nest front for sale?


----------

